# Kentucky Derby



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Did anyone watch the Kentucky Derby yesterday? The only mare, Eight Belles, had to be put down.  Poor horse.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to watch it, why did they put her down?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She shattered both her ankles. Not surprisng, she's 17hh, 3 years old, and Native dancer bred. They need to start racing them later. I was rooting for Big Brown, so am happy he won, but he looked off too, I hope he doesn't get hurt in the Preakness. Still sad about Eight Belles, BB's victory is saddened.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is too sad  I don't know much about horses but I do know that their bones don't 'set'(is that right?) till they are 3 years old. Doesn't seem right that they race them so early


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It was horrible to see her down. I was rooting her on. 

Glad someone else thought Brown was off too. I was thinking it was just me.

Their bones set, but they tend to stand on the other legs while the one that is broken mends. That causes laminitis in the other feet.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It always occures to me that if animal rights groups want to really accomplish something other than making themselves feel superior to the rest of humanity, they would make a big push to not allowing racing of 2 and 3 year olds. But there is huge money involved in turning thoroughbreds over when they are really young, so I doubt they could do it. I bet their stand would be to eliminate racing altogether rather doing something helpful to the horses involved.
Too many mares break down in competing with the boys- mares simply usually have a lower bone mass to muscle mass- I do think they catch up but not at age two or three- more like five or six. But could you imagine someone investing in a filly for 4 or 5 years before trying her out? Would bankrupt most small breeders and owners.

I think that what was meant by "set" was that their growth plates don't close til a certain age- which is true.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> I think that what was meant by "set" was that their growth plates don't close til a certain age- which is true.


yep, that's what I meant :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

It was sad. But I am glad she was put down. Her case was similar to Barbaro's, but they didn't put him down soon enough. I felt so bad when they showed him two years ago. He would have won that race too. It is ashame that horse had to go through all of that pain.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ahh, sorry about that. Guess I should read better. :doh: 

But ya, I can't imagine really riding any horse before 3 years. I think its horrible that they race them at 2 years old, but its all for the money. They don't want to pay to keep the horse till they are done growing. :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I watched the vid on youtube, I started crying. That is just to sad.

If this is all about money, how come they don't wait until the animal is older to race them, then if they win they can use them for the rest of their days as studs and broodmares. Wouldn't they make more money that way?

I guess I don't understand people anymore


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It costs so much to keep a horse especially a growing Thoroughbred. I had one once that took 20 pounds of grain a day plus free choice quality hay to keep weight up. I don't think that breeders can make that much money if they don't sell them pretty young.
Then training- to bring them on slowly takes extra time- time that costs money with a trainer too. 
And then there is the fact that a horse that doesn't show promise is only burning money- he can't wwin any for you. Every once in awhile you'll hear about a "cinderella" horse that a trainer picked up for a song who later became a champion- but frankly most are not competative ever. Just too slow or out of control. I have noticed that race people seem to be real optimists but who can afford to keep, train and race a horse that keeps out of the money year after year. Only way to do that is because you love that horse.
And the vet bills- wow.
I think that the only way to keep babies off the track is making the rules not allow a horse to be even backed until it is 36 months old- period.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's why they call it "The Sport of Kings".


----------

